# a dumb eyelet question



## coondogger (May 30, 2007)

On a deep frame there are four holes on each side bar. So do you always run the wire through all eight holes? That would mean four wires across the frame. Is it ok to only string two? And if so, which holes would you string them through, the inner two, or outer two?


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

i use wired foundation and use the middle two holes


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

If I am going to wire frames, I run my wire in an X pattern, uses half the wire, but is twice as strong as running all hortizontal. So I only use the top and bottom holes on each end bar.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

peggjam said:


> If I am going to wire frames, I run my wire in an X pattern, uses half the wire, but is twice as strong as running all hortizontal. So I only use the top and bottom holes on each end bar.


PJ, I'm trying to figure this one out...

How is the wire stronger when in an X? Do you mean the foundation is stronger? I guess I could see that. How does it use half the wire? Aren't the wires longer if they cross from top eyelet to bottom eyelet? Maybe I don't understand your pattern.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I wire the center four holes, the middle two on each side and use crimp wired foundation. Works for me...


----------



## coondogger (May 30, 2007)

Jeff,

So you're using four eyelet grommets per frame?


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> PJ, I'm trying to figure this one out...
> 
> How is the wire stronger when in an X? Do you mean the foundation is stronger? I guess I could see that. How does it use half the wire? Aren't the wires longer if they cross from top eyelet to bottom eyelet? Maybe I don't understand your pattern.


i think he means less wire than if you wired all the holes.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

randydrivesabus said:


> i think he means less wire than if you wired all the holes.


Right. Figure 4 times 19" which is about.......76" of wire if you run them horizonnally, where as if you do an X you only have 2 times about 21"(I don't have a frame to measure so just guessing), which is 42" of wire. Plus, I have found that I can pull the wire tighter in the x pattern than I can by running it lengthwise. I also find that the wires don't sag, and so when the foundation is put in, the foundation is also less likely to sag. Hope that clearifies my postion.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

peggjam said:


> Right. Figure 4 times 19" which is about.......76" of wire if you run them horizonnally, where as if you do an X you only have 2 times about 21"(I don't have a frame to measure so just guessing), which is 42" of wire. Plus, I have found that I can pull the wire tighter in the x pattern than I can by running it lengthwise. I also find that the wires don't sag, and so when the foundation is put in, the foundation is also less likely to sag. Hope that clearifies my postion.


Oh yeah. Duh!  2 wires instead of 4.

About pulling the wires tighter. Are you using a wiring board? One with some kind of lever that forced the end bars together a bit? Once wired, you relase the lever and the end bars straighten up, and the wires get tight. Much easier than trying to get them tight by hand. I'm not sure if there's even one on the market anymore. I had a metal one sold by Dadant years ago. I wore it out. I now have a home made wooden one I inherited from a long dead beekeeper. I could post a photo in a few days. Bit busy this week, getting my last powerpoint ready for the Chester County Beekeepers meeting.


----------



## coondogger (May 30, 2007)

I guess the next dumb question is two wires vs four wires. Which is better and what do most people use? And, do you use the inner pair of eyelets or the outer pair? Or another combination such as the first and third or second and fourth?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>I could post a photo in a few days. 
>Bit busy this week, getting my last powerpoint ready for the Chester County Beekeepers meeting . . .

I'd rather see your powerpoint


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave W said:


> >I could post a photo in a few days.
> >Bit busy this week, getting my last powerpoint ready for the Chester County Beekeepers meeting . . .
> 
> I'd rather see your powerpoint




Get me invited to talk to your association. d)

or...
I have a talk in Ohio in the fall.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Whether it is four eyelets or eight is the preference of the beekeeper. Either is satisfactory and the bees do not care. I use the four center holes for eyelets and it works fine for me.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

coondogger said:


> Jeff,
> 
> So you're using four eyelet grommets per frame?


****, Indeed I am!


----------

